# Famous musician's hands



## kirolak

I am always interested in seeing great musician's hands, as if there would be something special in their shape & design! Busoni's hands seem so perfect for his compositions, yet slimmer & less solid than I imagined:

https://www.google.com/search?q=bus...7AkIPA&biw=1366&bih=674#imgrc=MwgmQjMp5ZHC8M:

There is an interesting site which shows casts of great composer's hands, but post mortem, mostly.


----------



## Judith

Rachmaninov was known for having big hands!!


----------



## Pugg

The pianist Daniil Trifonov has stunning technique, the right hands for a pianist.


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> The pianist Daniil Trifonov has stunning technique, the right hands for a pianist.


Trifonov does have both these things, but seeing him perform is very strange. His performance of the transcendental etudes is among the best. That said, I can't not notice how he crouches his head, and the facial gestures he makes. I


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Trifonov does have both these things, but seeing him perform is very strange. His performance of the transcendental etudes is among the best. That said, I can't not notice how he crouches his head, and the facial gestures he makes. I


He did the Silvesterconcert last year in Berlin ( life on telly) and it was stunning by all means, he looked like he was cold as ice but the sweat came down like rain from his head.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Taking a sidestep to jazz, they say Charlie Parker's hands were short and stubby. I don't know how he got those things to move that fast.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I stumbled on this in a Google search.

http://www.wqxr.org/story/does-hand-size-matter/


----------



## lextune

http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/objects-of-intrigue-chopins-hand

http://www.pianoteacherlosangeles.com/2016/02/hands-for-piano-chopin-liszt-and-alas.html


----------



## lextune

http://www.modernhandreadingforum.com/t100-classic-hand-casts-beethoven-chopin-listz-more


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Rachmaninov was known for having big hands!!


----------



## Forss

That famous photograph of (a rather sickly, one must add) Chopin is very intriguing, I think. His hands appear to be so... big and clumsy?


----------



## agoukass

Alicia de Larrocha had very small hands, but she was able to play Albeniz and Granados in ways that nobody else could.


----------



## markmastrocinque

A cast of Rubenstein's hands. By Pawelec - Own work, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=2064912

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Odlew_dłoni_Artura_Rubinsteina.JPG


----------



## Pugg

These hands made some stunning recordings ans concertos.


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> These hands made some stunning recordings ans concertos.


They are scarily big hands for a woman. She could make some things look very small whilst holding them!


----------



## JosefinaHW

After watching Andris Nelsons conducting a concert I like to go back to memorable moments and print screen images of his hands--I think he has gorgeously expressive hands.


----------



## JeffD

Segovia's hands were plump with short fingers. Not what one would think of for guitar hands.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

agoukass said:


> Alicia de Larrocha had very small hands, but she was able to play Albeniz and Granados in ways that nobody else could.


Just for the record, I think she was a remarkable pianist and much under-rated. Despite having, as you rightly say, tiny hands.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

To digress a little....









Legendary jazz guitarist Django Reinhard had a significantly deformed left hand.
Image from https://www.leoweekly.com/2016/11/django-gypsy-jazz-fest/


----------

